# For all medical & stoners, this is really a good news! Miracle Smoke CBD Incredible customer reviews



## jays.one (May 31, 2015)

I've been smoking for over 16 years and till now never seen something similar for my pain relief. I was always more old school and liked to roll my own blunt. I've tried a couple of vaps but it was not the same feeling so I've using it was just a few times.

A few days ago I found an article on beforeitsnews.com ( http://beforeitsnews.com/health/2015/05/pain-relief-joins-pain-backpain-arthritis-anxiety-panic-attacks-miracle-smoke-cbd-is-the-answer-record-sales-in-just-a-month-for-its-launch-positive-customer-reviews-create-higher-demand-as-2575576.html ) about a e-liquid for electonic cigarettes, made from cannabis and with a concentration of 30% pure CBD extract. The best part it that it ALL LEGAL!!!

Just for fun, I wanted to try it and ordered one at discount ( if you order from their website/store, the price for 1 bottle would be 69$ but if you order from this article, where you get a discount, it will be 55$ and you will get a free e-cigarette).

I'm smoking because I have terrible bone and joints pain from a motorcycle accident that I had 10 years ago ( broke both my hands, both my feet and my hip ).

I got the Miracle Smoke liquid and was very skeptical about it, I wanted to try it more as an alternative for tabacco smoking. 

All I can say now is that, IT'S REALLY AMAZING!!! It's not the same feeling that you get after a joint, to be honest, sometimes it's better, because you get a certain calm on the entire body but without the buzz...and this is a good thing when you're at work wink.png ,,, I simply can't describe it in words. And also, my joints pain is gone after about 5 minutes of using it, similar to smoking a blunt.

This Miracle Smoke product has a concentration of 30mg pure CBD at a 10ml bottle...and that's a really good concentration keeping in mind that it's legal and you don't need a prescription.

Now, I am not smoking tabbaco anymore, I'm just using this e-liquid and it's just amazing biggrin.png ... I can smoke it in public places without anyone even looking, I'm smoking it when I'm at work...

I found the discount on two sites so this will be helpfull for you guys ...

1. http://www.nature-way.com/miracle-smoke-cbd-e-cig-electonic-cigarette-reviews-the-most-powerful-cannabis-e-liquid-available/

2. http://beforeitsnews.com/health/2015/05/pain-relief-joins-pain-backpain-arthritis-anxiety-panic-attacks-miracle-smoke-cbd-is-the-answer-record-sales-in-just-a-month-for-its-launch-positive-customer-reviews-create-higher-demand-as-2575576.html

Anyone else is using it??? What flavor do you like better??


----------

